# My bob list (is it any good)



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering what you guys though about my list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AtTJb_y46iSHdG1yMTRKampGRHY5UjRuYzAydG9jc2c&output=html


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Very comprehensive list. I see a few blank spots and have some recommendations for you.

PROTEIN BARS - Datrex 2400 Calorie Emergency Ration

BUG HAT - Coghlans No-see-um Head Net

MULTI TOOL- Gerber Blades Multi-Plier 600 Needlenose

N95 FACE MASK- SAS N95 Particulate Respirator - 8610

WATER- Datrex Emergency Purified Water Single Pouch

and since you seem to be a fan of Gerber products, maybe a Gerber Survival Canteen which will allow you an easy cooking/ boiling option

Very well thought out list though. Good show.


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info Rob do you know if the gerber canteen cup can be use on a open pit fire ? Or is it a coated material ?


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe this is just me but do you need pepper spray if you have a rifle? Also do you need a poncho and a rain jacket? Finally, do you need four knives? There are a lot of things that jump out at me as being superfluous.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Toss in a bottle of Sun Block


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my additions/subtractions to my personal taste (sorry)

water, a camel hydration system (these get pricy) 1-2 litre capacity 

ditch one of the canteens 

food, something to cook on (a deep fry pan is awesome, but something light)

maybe add a mre (or rat pack)

add a chocolate bar or two of your taste, and sugar free gum (when you can't brush your teeth, or to prevent dry mouth)

salt and pepper 

clothing didn't include quality, add 2 pair of woman's stockings, have at least 2 pairs of spare socks, and 2 pair of clean/new jocks (underwear of choice)

fire
bics, 2 is plenty (put one in a waterproof case) 


first aid

this is a funny topic, add pain killers, a antihistamine, a Israeli bandage or 2, sun screen, and anything else that feels incomplete, do a first aid course (if haven't done one already) 

insect repellent, you only need one

tools, Allen key set?? what's you planning on fixing??
some multi tools have a extension to allow use of such things.. 

comms, you have too many radios, the cb or the 2way pick one lol 

the mask, keep outside the bob (but take if air is toxic)

outside that my 2 cents, it needs a weight check... as it can probably be reduced/increased more 

ditch the pepper spray...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^ perfect explanation, can old sf guys post be added to a bob introduction topic!! please (if possible)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thank you Pheniox...I am humbled....It was honestly just my initial thoughts on the subject since I'm just building my own bags for my family.


there has been so much talk on the topic of late, and none have been able to produce a worth wile trail of thought when it comes up... (and I just can't word it right) but your initial thought on the subject is exactly what a bug out bag is for


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Space said:


> Maybe this is just me but do you need pepper spray if you have a rifle? Also do you need a poncho and a rain jacket? Finally, do you need four knives? There are a lot of things that jump out at me as being superfluous.


I live in bear country my BOB is to get me to my cottage were I'm going to have more supplies stored. The reason for the bear spray is I want to scare off a bear not piss it off shooting it they become even more dangerous !!! And seriously why kill a animal when you don't have to. I have use bear spray before and it works perfectly.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

KCCO_CANADA said:


> I live in bear country my BOB is to get me to my cottage were I'm going to have more supplies stored. The reason for the bear spray is I want to scare off a bear not piss it off shooting it they become even more dangerous !!! And seriously why kill a animal when you don't have to. I have use bear spray before and it works perfectly.


that explains that one


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

KCCO_CANADA said:


> I live in bear country my BOB is to get me to my cottage were I'm going to have more supplies stored. The reason for the bear spray is I want to scare off a bear not piss it off shooting it they become even more dangerous !!! And seriously why kill a animal when you don't have to. I have use bear spray before and it works perfectly.


A lot of people have the mentality that they'll just shoot everyone on sight (not meaning you Space, talking in general). I don't think half those people who claim such badassness even have the capability to kill, but that's a subject for another time. I too carry spray in my kit because I can imagine a lot of situations where I'd prefer to use non-lethal methods of deterrence over a precious bullet.

I fully agree with the mindset that you need to build your kits with the long term capabilities of being able to provide, and not just the short term idea that your kit will provide everything you need. I also agree with the fact that it needs to be light. I used to have a 65lb hiking backpack full of junk. I tried carrying it around all day on a few camping trips and while it could be done, it's not something I would want to do indefinitely. Over time my kit has been reduced to the necessities of survival, and I've managed to wind up with a medium transport pack weighing in at 28lbs (give or take depending on a few 'electives' I keep on the shelf above it).

Nevertheless, there's always something to be said for redundancy. That can be multiple knives, multiple forms of defense, etc. Some folks will tell you to just leave it behind, why carry the weight?! Just drop it now, and pick one that works for you! Well, if you can carry four knives, why not? If you think you need them, take them. The beautiful thing about choice is that it can happen at any time -- if things go south and you're on the move with your kit, and you find it's getting heavy, you can always drop 75% of those knives at any moment.

I carry five bic lighters in my kit. I used to carry all kinds of fire starters, one for every occasion and another for every season (figuratively). It weighed a bunch, and none of them were as good as the combination of my knife and a single lighter. I have one primary blade, but I also have a blade in each of my first aid kits, and another hidden behind the flag on my transport. This way I'm almost guaranteed there's one nearby, no matter what the emergency is.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bug spray.. (I highly recommend this to replace your stash.. or anyone else needing bug spray)

Aerogard Tropical Strength 150g

one can will last a very long time, can't go anywhere in Australia without it...


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

I can appreciate the place you're coming from. Just to clarify, I don't advocate shooting anything that moves in a disaster situation (I don't even have a firearm in my bug out bag). I was merely pointing out that there were a lot of redundancies. My major point of contention with the philosophy of "if you can carry it why not?" is that it puts you in a bad position from the start. Presumably on the first leg of your bug out you will be at your freshest and most capable of covering long distances. Each day with limited food, water and sleep that ability decreases. If you start with a heavy pack that weighs and slows you down, by the time you begin to shed weight you're already in a worse position than you started. To me, the risk of not having a hatchet or three spare knives is worth the reward of shedding as much as ten pounds of weight (or whatever your gear weighs). I can run five miles with my bug out bag on, run not walk. That puts me twice as far ahead of someone laboring under a bag that weighs three times as much as mine. That's the advantage to leaving some of your stuff behind, you get to safety faster so there is less likelihood that you will need things like first aid and fishing gear.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Perfect reason for spray as well as for non lethal means to remove a threat from man as. well...although bear spray can blind a human so careful doing that...I'd rather just kill someone rather than blind them in a survival situation...and regular pepper spray wouldn't be as effective on bears so choose well and use well.


I wasn't sure when I spit my beer out my nose when you said this but I doubt you have any grizzlies (brown bears) in your providence? I am interested as I do not believe they exist which means you are packing pepperspray for black bears?

let me know as I am interested in your local for grizzlies?
My only critique is you really do need more calories in your bug out bad, follow the advice above or get some:

Emergency Food Rations

A days worth of food in a 1 pound bar (... umm. about .45 kilos for you metric types)

Also I didn't see a lot of water purification for your pack which to me makes sense as your basically live on a land mass supported by lakes but it should be at least an effort.


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> I wasn't sure when I spit my beer out my nose when you said this but I doubt you have any grizzlies (brown bears) in your providence? I am interested as I do not believe they exist which means you are packing pepperspray for black bears?
> 
> let me know as I am interested in your local for grizzlies?
> My only critique is you really do need more calories in your bug out bad, follow the advice above or get some:
> ...


We don't have brown bears but the black bears out number humans were im bugging out to and they get really big up here . My cottage is in Quebec i live in Ontario but in Ottawa right on the border of the two provinces its a about 1 45 car ride away making it a 17 hr hike if driving was no option. there is literally a river going from Ottawa all the way up to my cottage .
so i have also a canoe trip plan as a second way to bug out. I love Canada for this reason there so much fresh water !!! 
my plan is to stash a canoe to make my travel up the river faster. since the first time i posted my BOB i have added a 3L camel pack so i should be good for water with that and my 2 life straws. also for food im still in the planning stages just trying to find my best options


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you ever gone up river in a canoe?


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Adequate list for sure , the documentation is great ! As you read and learn things like myself you will add and subtract things . Your on the right track


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Have you ever gone up river in a canoe?


ya i have done many portages and canoe trips still faster and can bring more gear / people


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Also I didn't see a lot of water purification for your pack which to me makes sense as your basically live on a land mass supported by lakes but it should be at least an effort.


I saw water purification. So long as one can start a fire, you don't need to weigh yourself down with all the fancy high tech doodads.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

DannyDefense,
If you are traveling through an area downstream of farms or commerce boiling just concentrates the toxins. You can use a filter and keep replacement cartridges or you can use a still. That's the only way you get safe water.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> DannyDefense,
> If you are traveling through an area downstream of farms or commerce boiling just concentrates the toxins. You can use a filter and keep replacement cartridges or you can use a still. That's the only way you get safe water.


Building a still isn't that difficult, though it is a ridiculously slow process in most cases. Digging a hole next to water and letting the gravel/sand/dirt act as the filter is much quicker. I already carry a shovel for other possibilities so I suppose I don't see this as adding any weight to my kit.

It isn't always a perfect system, but in a long term event where exactly are you going to buy replacement filters?


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I saw water purification. So long as one can start a fire, you don't need to weigh yourself down with all the fancy high tech doodads.


The problem with that is, if you can't start a fire or have to move quickly and can't wait for water to reach the proper temperature you don't have water. There are so many great water purification methods out there it would be silly to overlook something like that in place of a pot scrubber, a shovel or ten candles.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Where's the single malt scotch???

Those who fail to plan plan to fail....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Space said:


> The problem with that is, if you can't start a fire or have to move quickly and can't wait for water to reach the proper temperature you don't have water.


I'm not being argumentative, I sincerely want to talk this out because I consider my kit an ongoing build that evolves (much faster than I do).

I've practiced bushcraft since long before I got into the prepping world. I've drank water without any filter, and I've used filters both commercial and organic. I'm not saying I'm an expert, far from it, I'm just prefacing this with that knowledge so we're aware that I'm not just regurgitating some survival show on youtube.

With those things being said, in what situation will there not be enough time to filter water, that there will be enough time to remove your pack and pull one out? I can only surmise that we're talking about being on the run, most likely from some kind of a bad guy such as rogue military elements, government or bandits of some kind. Stopping for a drink of water at that point is going to be the last thing on my mind, and shame on me for not having been prepared with something in my pack.

I carry a water bottle in my kit that I can fill up at camps/stops/etc in order to have something drinkable while on the move. I suggest that should be adequate enough, even if I do find myself in a hurry. If it's not, I'm still not that concerned. I don't live near any factories. My route out of here should it become bad enough that I even need a route out of here doesn't pass any major chemical processing or waste treatment facilities (neither of which I would even drink around with a filter anyways). Running water is actually lot safer than the commercial filter selling crowd would have you believe, and using your best judgement is always your best line of defense.

It's important to know what you're capabilities are. That filter isn't going to last forever. Potable water tablets will run out. Then what?


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I'm not being argumentative, I sincerely want to talk this out because I consider my kit an ongoing build that evolves (much faster than I do).
> 
> I've practiced bushcraft since long before I got into the prepping world. I've drank water without any filter, and I've used filters both commercial and organic. I'm not saying I'm an expert, far from it, I'm just prefacing this with that knowledge so we're aware that I'm not just regurgitating some survival show on youtube.
> 
> ...


Then I'm going to boil it. But if you are fleeing an evacuation zone, like say if a hurricane hit your neighborhood (like it hit mine a little over a year ago) you may want to get from point A to point B kind of quick. My pack has a separate hydration compartment, it takes me about four to five seconds to remove the pack and the 3L bladder. Another ten to fifteen to fill the bladder, then, with my inline filter, I'm ready to go. My point is, that if I need water for a hike that will take me four days or five instead of three, I don't know if stopping, gathering the water, boiling it, waiting for it to cool and then putting it in my bladder is the best option. While I agree that some water is safe to drink without a filter, getting seriously sick from drinking unfiltered water can easily lead to dehydration and death. The risk there is just too high so I never drink unfiltered water I find outside.

Also, my filter is good for 100,000 gallons. How much fuel would it take to render that much water drinkable?


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

Space said:


> Then I'm going to boil it. But if you are fleeing an evacuation zone, like say if a hurricane hit your neighborhood (like it hit mine a little over a year ago) you may want to get from point A to point B kind of quick. My pack has a separate hydration compartment, it takes me about four to five seconds to remove the pack and the 3L bladder. Another ten to fifteen to fill the bladder, then, with my inline filter, I'm ready to go. My point is, that if I need water for a hike that will take me four days or five instead of three, I don't know if stopping, gathering the water, boiling it, waiting for it to cool and then putting it in my bladder is the best option. While I agree that some water is safe to drink without a filter, getting seriously sick from drinking unfiltered water can easily lead to dehydration and death. The risk there is just too high so I never drink unfiltered water I find outside.
> 
> Also, my filter is good for 100,000 gallons. How much fuel would it take to render that much water drinkable?


Thats why i love the life straw you can drink right away just carry it around your neck i packed 2


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Space said:


> My point is, that if I need water for a hike that will take me four days or five instead of three, I don't know if stopping, gathering the water, boiling it, waiting for it to cool and then putting it in my bladder is the best option.


Walking 4-5 days you're going to be stopping at the very least to sleep anyways... So that removes that concern in the discussion.

In my opinion water is a lot like fire... the more methods you have to purify the better.

I like to apply passive methods of doing things when possible. It allows you to better invest your time in other things. Luckily most methods of purifying water are passive in one way or another... an inline filter? Well you're placing water in the bladder and drawing it through the straw regardless of whether it is clean or dirty. Boiling? Yeah you can do it when you are resting by placing it over the fire, but you have to lug the materials to make that happen or be stationary.

These things also depend on context. In the days immediately following a big SHTF scenario, I'd rather not be lighting fires if I could avoid it. Fires could invite unwanted guests.

Personally I don't yet have a filtration system beyond my Brita (which is probably not the best thing to use). It will probably be one of my first investments after paying off the holiday bills.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Space said:


> Then I'm going to boil it. But if you are fleeing an evacuation zone, like say if a hurricane hit your neighborhood (like it hit mine a little over a year ago) you may want to get from point A to point B kind of quick.


Why isn't there already water in your pack?

I'm going to expand on that question.  Pharmer has a really good point, this all really does depend on context. In the beginning all I was saying is that I did see a form of water purification -- because that form didn't take the design that some here would have chosen, doesn't mean it isn't present.

To end, there may come a day when I find myself cursing that I should have listened to Space and bought myself a filter. For now, I already have water in my kit and my wife's, and I can't foresee any situation here where that will run out before I have time to stop and scout for a suitable refill.

If you live somewhere where you have to get out of a major metropolis, especially one that is known to pollute it's own rivers then there's no harm done putting a filter in there. If you live in the boonies, a lighter might be all you need.


----------

